# Ocean Princess Trips



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has tried the Ocean Princess trips yet? They have it listed on their website that they have trips scheduled during the winter. Just curious to see if anyone tried any of their winter trips.


----------

